# vbs script to install local print driver on tcp/ip port



## ftpeterj (May 30, 2010)

Hey folks, i am not well versed in in VBS but could someone assist me since google has been less than helpful? Here is what I want to do. I need a script that will install a tcp/ip port if it hasn't been and then install a driver onto that port.. i have a bunch of network copiers and i am tired of installing them manually. Please help ..


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to TSF!

I'm not much on printers, but perhaps something here can help, 2nd link in particular:
Technet Script Repository, Printer Ports


----------



## ftpeterj (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion. Now i just need to find one that works with window 7


----------

